# Hornady SST Slugs



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone shots these yet?I shot 2 boxes yesterday and was impressed.I have open sights so i only shot from around 75 yds.But they were dead on.Shot out of a Remington 870 Express Mag 2 3/4 shells.Just wanted to see if anyone else shot em?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

3" copper solids all the way for me


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Copper Solid Core Loked for me as well. I shoot the 2 3/4 though. They are very accurate and extremely deadly. I have killed three deer since switching to these slugs and all have dropped dead in thier tracks.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

shot those new hornady's and they have a little punch to em!! kinda scared me with the scope on there felt it brush my eyebrow a couple times! shot out of a 870 express as well with a scope got it where I need it just need to move the scope forward so I am not too worried about hitting my eye! then I need to shoot some more!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Those Hornadies are deadly. My father used them last year out of his rifled 870 and we could hold tight groups out to 150 yards. He killed a nice 6 point (his first buck at the age of 67). We hunt mostly pastures and fields, so they are great for that environment.

lg_mouth


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

Yes And Love Them They Say That There Good Up To 250 Yards


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah jiggin fool they do pack a littlt punch,my shoulder was pretty sore  But like i said i was very impressed so i think ill stick with em.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

federal barnes expander 3/4 oz is the ticket out of my mossberg 500 TS
1.5x4 redfield shotgun scope. cloverleaf a 3 shot group at 50yrds all day long
best 3 shot group at 100yrds was just a hair over 2'' !% 
when it comes 2 in the field preformace 7 shots 7 deer all but 1 dropped in its tracks other one run 20yrds.
most shots were between 50 & 75 yrds, with one over 125yrds,an one shot at under 10yrds(head shot)  
have not recovered any of the slugs ,so i don't know how they expanded
they have about the same ballistic's as the sst from what i've seen
so all in all i would try them out, as well as some other's an see what your gun shots best.
i've shot just about every thing out there in the last 15yrs or so both 2 3/4 an 3'' mags
bri sabots /winchester bri/an all of there offshoots
lightfields/brenke/remy copper's
feds sabots 3 differant kinds
shot these fed barnes 3 yrs ago an thats what shoots the best out of my gun 
all of them shot respectable enough groups 2 hunt with never found anything that did'nt shoot real good.
i think i'll go get a box or 2 of them sst at dicks an see how they shoot  
but i'll still use them barnes (i bought a case 2 yrs ago)lol
mrtwister


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

FISH OR DIE said:


> Yes And Love Them They Say That There Good Up To 250 Yards


I would guess that would be determined by what the definition of "good" is.

There have been huge advancements made in slugs for shotguns over the last few years that have really expanded the practical effective range. However they are still just shotguns with the fast ones at muzzle velocities around 2000 FPS, these are not 300 Win mags.

The 300 gr. SST at 2000 FPS is around 26" low at 250 with a 100 yd zero

Wind drift alone at 250 yds with just a nice gentle 10 MPH cross wind is 13", increase that wind to 20 MPH and you get over 24" of wind drift.

They do still retain slightly over 1000 lbs of energy at 250 yds but the chance of hitting where you need to is extremely remote.

I personally don't think there are any slugs fired from a shotgun that are "good" by my definition to 250 yards.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i agree with you lundy,
with our old eyes just seeing a deer at 250 yrds!!!!!!!!!!!!  
just remember guys an girls like clint eastwood once said'''' A MAN'S GOT 2 KNOW HIS LIMTITION'S''''((( AN HIS GUN'S)))
twister
shoot an shoot more often


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey Twister a buddy of mine shoots the expanders and he loves em,he also said he has never had to track a deer since he started using them.Ill pick up a box or 2 next time i go shopping and give em a try.


----------

